# Swarm lures



## MikeinCarolina (Mar 9, 2014)

In over 20 years of bee keeping I have never used one, but having missed collecting a fair number of swarms over the year due to not being able to reach them, it may be time for me to learn a few new tricks. I see a number of different lures available on e bay and am wondering if any of you purchase from them and if swarm lures in general will work.


----------



## Tomson (Feb 9, 2015)

MikeinCarolina said:


> In over 20 years of bee keeping I have never used one, but having missed collecting a fair number of swarms over the year due to not being able to reach them, it may be time for me to learn a few new tricks. I see a number of different lures available on e bay and am wondering if any of you purchase from them and if swarm lures in general will work.


Not a solution for the Lure, but I used an extendable pool pole with a pool leaf net that was 16 feet long (not the skimmer net - like a butterfly net) and stood on something and got a swarm 20 feet in the air on a tree branch.


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

I have used some lures and also a mix of lemongrass and sugar. Ive also used lures doing cut outs. It does help. I believe placement of the traps is the most important thing


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Dan P said:


> I have used some lures and also a mix of lemongrass and sugar. Ive also used lures doing cut outs. It does help. I believe placement of the traps is the most important thing


Like Dan said, the only lure i use is 4 or 5 drops of lemongrass oil pn a cotton ball push in the entrance of the trap. I use a 10 frame deep (8 to 10 ft. off the ground) with 2 old black drawn frames, the rest foundation.


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

Hi Guys. I see you guys use lemongrass oil for baiting hives and that is fine. I encourage you to use my product Swarm Commander. There a few threads with info on it. You can also read more about it on the website. http://www.swarmcommander.com 

I think you'll find it invaluable helping you catch swarms. It isn't lemongrass. It's synthetic nasanov. 

If you order a 2oz spray bottle of swarm commander you'll and then use the coupon code _*beesource*_ you'll get $5 off your order and free shipping.

This discount only applies to 2oz bottle.s

Thanks!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I'm trying the swarm lure from Scott this year. I can tell you all my bait hives are showing a lot of activity.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Scott

Not trying to rain on your parade and I believe you may have a product that works. I did notice one thing that made me think just a bit on your sellsmanship. In the swarm commander thread you offerred $5 off your product but only for those who participated in that thread. I hadn't joined the club at that point, so I guess I should be glad that there is a second chance now. 

I know you have some supporters and I can't wait for their feed back.

gww


----------



## MikeinCarolina (Mar 9, 2014)

Scott-

do you sell your product on e bay ?


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

I got some swarm commander and also some lure from mann lake. I believe from the smell they are all nasanov synthetics. I guess the real difference is price ?


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I have use several different brand name lures and compared them to LGO. Have noticed no difference.

I catch around 20-30 swarms a year in traps and using LGO. I buy the cheapest snack size zip locks, cut q tips in half, 1"x1" piece of paper towels. Dip the q tip in LGO cover it with the paper towel put it in the zip lock. Scent last all season.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Zip lock & Qtip is how I installed my swarm commander this year. I don't want to refresh every 2 weeks either.


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

Scott, that is a cool pic!


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

MikeinCarolina said:


> collecting a fair number of swarms over the year due to not being able to reach them, it may be time for me to learn a few new tricks. I see a number of different lures available on e bay and am wondering if any of you purchase from them and if swarm lures in general will work.


Well catching swarms and trapping swarms are as different as hunting and trapping animals. We have a couple of retired guys around that get most of the calls but a 5 frame box in a tree with one frame of brood, and LGO gets me a few each year. I got 4 swarms in a trap and two on a catch.


----------



## SallyD (Mar 12, 2011)

So you dip the lure in a cotton ball or q-tip then put it in a zip lock bag (closed?) in the hive? In the entrance?


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

I staple through the ziplock bag. For air holes, I also put a drop in the back of the box. You would be surprised how much that stuff really smells. I would almost think that it would be overpowering for them if you use too much inside the box.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I don't zip it closed, & place it on the topbars.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I would be careful with a cotton ball. I wouldn't use one. You don't want too much. You want just right.


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

KQ6AR said:


> Zip lock & Qtip is how I installed my swarm commander this year. I don't want to refresh every 2 weeks either.


KQ6AR...Good news for you. I have a new delivery system coming out soon. i'll announce it as soon as the trials are complete. I think everyone will like to ease of use and longevity. Stay Tuned!


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Started using collecting swarms for first time this year. I'm using lure purchased off Ebay. I put up boxes in only 5 locations, caught 5 swarms (2 in the same location). A was telling a friend about catching swarms and he was intrigued and wanted me to put one in his yard. I put one up on Thursday evening, and got a call Saturday morning that there were bees all over it. He thinks I'm sort of Bee Whisperer. Needless to say I'm sold on the stuff


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Good job, I have a couple in neighbors yards & they really enjoy checking their traps to see if bees move in.


----------



## Schoon (Jun 5, 2009)

I bought a swarm trap from mann. The lure came in a envelope that says on the front not to open. Does this mean not to open untill your ready to use or leave it in the envelope? Never use any before. Thanks


----------



## Dominic (Jul 12, 2013)

Schoon said:


> I bought a swarm trap from mann. The lure came in a envelope that says on the front not to open. Does this mean not to open untill your ready to use or leave it in the envelope? Never use any before. Thanks


Don't open the tube. The tube has a cap, but the pheromones diffuse through the plastic.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It means don't open the tube. Yes, open the envelope. No, don't open the tube.


----------



## Schoon (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

B52EW said:


> Started using collecting swarms for first time this year. I'm using lure purchased off Ebay. I put up boxes in only 5 locations, caught 5 swarms (2 in the same location). Needless to say I'm sold on the stuff


Do tell which stuff it is:shhhh:


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

thehackleguy said:


> Scott, that is a cool pic!


Thanks. The owner of Triad Bee Supply took it when I sent him a sample. The day he got it a late fall swarm flew over his business. He loaded his nuc with Swarm Commander and the swarm entered a few minutes later. I was thankful he took this shot.


----------



## BackYardPhenomena (Jul 11, 2012)

Alright Scott. Going to go ahead and give your product a try. Ordering Now!


----------



## MikeinCarolina (Mar 9, 2014)

Well I got my swarm boxes ready finally yesterday and set them out about noon around my place - I placed a few old combs in each box along with some new foundation. I also used the swarm commander lure noted earlier in this thread. Today by noon I had my first swarm take up residence in one of the boxes. I can't believe I haven't trie using swarm lures before. All these years I have been climbing trees and sawing branches off to collect swarms. This is almost too easy. 

here are 4 of the boxes I set out


----------

